# Need a pH color chart



## mom2thebest2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Just had hubby get me a pH kit. Wouldn't you know someone must have taken the color chart out of it so I have nothing to go by! Can I download a chart or is it best to have it in person? My water is a bright blue color. Reminds me of a tropical islands water. I am so irritated to not have a chart... help where can I get one without going back to the store? Or should I grow some patience and just wait to get a chart from the store?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Is it an API test kit? Bright blue tells me that maybe you need the high PH test kit, not just the standard PH test kit. I don't know about downloading it as colors can distort that way. Grow some patience (if your like me that's not easy) and go back and have the store give you a complete kit, chart and all.


----------



## mom2thebest2 (Jan 3, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Is it an API test kit? Bright blue tells me that maybe you need the high PH test kit, not just the standard PH test kit. I don't know about downloading it as colors can distort that way. Grow some patience (if your like me that's not easy) and go back and have the store give you a complete kit, chart and all.


It's a normal pH test kit. You're saying if it's bright blue my pH is way too high? This is frustrating. I've been doing aquariums for years and would always add fish after 24 hours without testing my water. Maybe I was lucky, but I also picked out fish based on what was "pretty" not what's compatiable or "right". So I join this forum and get it into my head how important pH is and so I test. Tank has been up for 2 weeks and I just started doing the fishless cycle with food 2 days ago. Which would explain if it's as high as I think you are saying.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, it's good your cycling "fishless" so you'll be able to select fish based on your water parameters. I think maybe you were lucky as far as being able to add fish only 24 hours later, in the past. That reminds me of setting up a tank 33 years ago, dumping some Discus in, and then scratching my head as to why none of them did well, lol. 
On the standard PH it measures 6.0 to 7.6, with 7.6 (and beyond) being bright blue. Your ph may well be 7.6, but it could also be 7.8, which you won't know since it's at the high end and the water can only get so blue. 
The high range measures 7.4 to 8.8. My ph is 7.8, which is why I had to purchase the high range kit. HTH

PS. The API Master Test Kit contains both the standard PH and the high range, along with Ammonia, NitrIte and NitrAte. All tests are worth having.


----------

